# Interesting Timelapse Video Constructed of Millions of Online Photos



## SeaBreeze (May 19, 2015)

Thought this video was very interesting.  The University of Washington and Google teamed up to create this timelapse video.  They collected 86 million online photographs, organized them by location, vantage point, sorted by dates, etc.  The result shows seasonal rhythms, geological changes, even building renovations.


----------



## hollydolly (May 19, 2015)

WoW!! 

Goodness me ,  I wonder who got the job of sifting through 86 million photos and putting them in chronological order...fantastic!!! 

Thanks SB!!


----------

